# nm-applet Not Listing Connections

## wswartzendruber

Is anyone else having issues with nm-applet-0.7.1_p20090824 not listing network connections?  Everything else works fine, it just won't list anything.

----------

## wswartzendruber

So does anyone have recent builds of nm-applet with a working list of connections?

----------

## gemini91

I'm running  "gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.1_p20090824-r1 " and it has a list 

of connections.

----------

## Anarchy

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> Is anyone else having issues with nm-applet-0.7.1_p20090824 not listing network connections?  Everything else works fine, it just won't list anything.

 

I can confirm that the snapshot is busted for many with network connections not being listed in the editor. I do not understand why yet, I will be investigating it further this weekend. If I find

something I will post back and let you know.

----------

## wswartzendruber

CNetworkManager still lists things, so I'm guessing it's applet-specific.

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *gemini91 wrote:*   

> I'm running  "gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.7.1_p20090824-r1 " and it has a list 
> 
> of connections.

 

Let's swap infos.

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r3, 2.6.30.5-grsec x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30.5-grsec-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 Sep 2009 06:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1, 3.1.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fstack-protector-all -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fstack-protector-all -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/personal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi aim amd64 bash-completion bluetooth bzip2 cdda cddb cdparanoia cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt css dbus dirac doc dri dri2 dts dvb dvd encode exif faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gconf gdbm gif glib glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile gzip hal hardened iconv ieee1394 isdnlog jadetex javascript jpeg jpeg2k justify lame laptop libnotify libwww lm_sensors lzo mad matroska mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap ncurses networking networkmanager nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pic png policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline reflection schroedinger session sip smp sox speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse41 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tv udev unicode urandom usb v4l2 vorbis wav webkit wifi wmf x264 xcomposite xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Any new developments?

----------

## wswartzendruber

Erm, just sync'd and still don't have anything.   :Confused: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

Okay does ANYONE have a connections listing in nm-applet?  Can anyone find a bug on this?

----------

## wswartzendruber

nm-applet-0.7.2 and still nothing.

----------

